

Germany rejects Snowden's request for asylum - llomlup
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.spiegel.de%2Fpolitik%2Fdeutschland%2Fbundesregierung-lehnt-aufnahme-von-edward-snowden-in-deutschland-ab-a-909090.html

======
mtgx
Ballmer will run the whole company by himself eventually, only so there's no
one else that could replace him.

